# υπαξιωματικός = non-commissioned officer, NCO



## Palavra (May 7, 2015)

Καλημέρα σας,
πώς θα μεταφράζαμε τον όρο *υπαξιωματικός* (άνευ συγκειμένου, δυστυχώς) στα αγγλικά; Βρίσκω και τη δαιμανική απάντηση εδώ που συμφωνεί μαζί μου, αλλά είπα να ρωτήσω και για το αντίστροφο.

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2015)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ για το αντίστροφο. Υπάρχει πάντως και το petty officer, που νομίζω ότι χρησιμοποιείται μόνο στο Ναυτικό.


----------



## Rogerios (May 7, 2015)

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή από τον NCO (κι ας μην υπάρχει απόλυτη ταύτιση ως προς το σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο των δύο όρων).


----------



## Zazula (May 7, 2015)

Συναινώ.


----------



## Earion (May 7, 2015)

υπαξιωματικός = non-commissioned officer, NCO


----------

